# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Video review máy khoan bàn cổ điển 25mm WDDM ZQ4125D

## ngochieu5522

Review máy khoan bàn ZQ4125D khoan 25mm, côn số 3, động cơ 750W 9 cấp tốc độ bằng puli



http://maykhoanban.com/may-khoan-ban...-ZQD4125D.html

----------

